# AQ burns People... faint heart stay away..!!!!



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

*mypetjawa.mu.nu/archives/191234.php


Just when you think it can't get any worse with alQaeda they now burn hostages alive. Video shows dousing their victims with some type of flammable liquid and throwing them into a burning pit while shouting "Allah u Akhbar".

h/t Canadian Guy from LGF link thingy.

Video is below the fold and I warn you it is extremely graphic..

Update: Just to clarify Howie said this video was released a month or two ago. 

Update #2: To clear up anymore confusion about this video. The video is indeed an al-Qaeda one. It was released on a forum on 12/26/07. The link given was to liveleak which apparently has been removed. A commentor states "it is unreleased footage captured from the ISI by ISF, CC or shia militias."

The source for the video on the forum was from this anti al-Qaeda film posted on Google Video 12/18/07. In it you will see the scene of the brutal killing of these prisoners as well as others.

Various pro al-Qaeda jihadis use the same clip from the anti al-Qaeda film in their sick snuff porn videos.

MEMRI stated the burning image was on the "Front Page of Turkish daily Hurriyet: "Al-Qaeda Savagery" . Apparently the men being savagely burnt to death were Iraq's taken as prisoners. God rest their souls.

Warning extremely graphic


sorry cant post screen shots...

for video refer the above link..


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 16, 2008)

Link is dead

Update: I managed to get it on google cache

*www.mediafire.com/?6jmmdmn9n06

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

Why do even post such things here? Link is fine but I won't watch it. Also reported.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 16, 2008)

Me neither...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Why do even post such things here? Link is fine but I won't watch it. Also reported.





i dont get ur point ...

this is terrorism to utmost maddness...

and we should be informed of everything.. and more over i wanted to tell the cruelity in them...

thats whty i said ... faint hearted people to stay away...


----------



## hullap (Feb 16, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> I won't watch it.


me neither


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes terrorism in the name of RELIGION, its crazy

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG!
These people have gone out of control... Madness...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

i was really taken back...

those are real bodies.. we are seeing.. not movie saw...

this is horrible..

send all men/ women to capture those B@st@rds and put them in middle od desert... or in betwwen oceans... lets QUARANTINE THEM...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

^^The link in the first post isnt working...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

*www.mediafire.com/?6jmmdmn9n06


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

^^Thanks for the correct link.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
This is really bad... They are insane idiots.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

agreed... ^^^6


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

peaceful people.  peaceful religions


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 16, 2008)

Just think of the *beheading* then... as if ppl r live cattle.

If I ever get a chance to get them, I'll never even think twice of burning them alive & then cutting them piece by piece... slowly... still alive. They need more worse punishments. *LIVE DEATH* is what they need. Not hanging, shooting or the electric chair. 
How can they even think of this horrible thing? R the AQ, Talibs... worse than animals...
Even lions & tigers leave their prey alone if they r not hungry!


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 16, 2008)

Bloody f*ing bastards!!!  AAAAAARGGGGHhhhhh.......... Kill those bloody terrorists!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

^I saw the beheading part, it was like if the man was some kinda animal ready for gruesome sacrifice. 
I guess some bloosdsuky and snorky get to their town and rip some a$$es of AQ, at least that wont be a much torture.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

when teachings stop,terrorism too will


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 16, 2008)

Fanatics.. bigots... I still can't believe words can be that powerful to change a person's ideology. The person took up the faith because he already had some of that personality in him, these words are just catalysts.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Just think of the *beheading* then... as if ppl r live cattle.
> 
> If I ever get a chance to get them, I'll never even think twice of burning them alive & then cutting them piece by piece... slowly... still alive. They need more worse punishments. *LIVE DEATH* is what they need. Not hanging, shooting or the electric chair.
> How can they even think of this horrible thing? R the AQ, Talibs... worse than animals...
> Even lions & tigers leave their prey alone if they r not hungry!


+100000
I agree with you. There is no punishment for these people. Instant death like hanging or shooting is just too less. Imagine the number of families suffering because of these a$$e$. 
Those terrorists must be tortured severely until they are 80 years old. Shouldnt let them die in an instant.


----------



## Voldy (Feb 16, 2008)

Maniacs!! Monsters!!!


----------



## x3060 (Feb 17, 2008)

man . i dont have a heart to watch it . . what is this world heading to ?


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't take me in the -ve sense, but sometimes, I feel like torturing our politicians and the auto drivers in Bangalore and Chennai for their fugged up attitude


----------

